# الرجاء الحار مساعدتكم الكريمة



## abdo chem (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد أعجبني المستوى العلمي والأخلاقي والود في هذا المنتدى الكريم وآمل المساعدة في المشكلات التي تعترضني ككيميائي في معملي للصناعات الخفيفة والمتوسطة مع جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير لجميع الاعضاء الكرام..
أما بما يخص مشكلتي هي :
عملت تجربة بويا فرنية لون أبيض
طلعت البويا نظامية وممتازة بس المشكلة واجهتني لما ضفت آخر شي المقسي "The Hardener" نوع MS 22K 760 ايزوسيانات فصار يعطي عند الدهن او البخ تبخيش وكانو حطيت سيليكون مع انو ما في أي أئر للسيليكون بالمخبر بس في برميل صغير بالمخبر ومغلق "مستعملو من قبل" 
فمعقول يكون السبب انو تأثرت التجربة بالبرميل البعيد نسبيا نتيجة تطاير مئلا بالجو؟ ما بعتقد
ما عملاقي تفسير
مع العلم اومتل مابتعرفو انو البويا الفرنية لما بتبخش وبتعطي سطح بيشبه الهمروك بالتبخيشات بتصير للكب كليا
فياريت ازا حدا بيفيدني بالسبب وازا في نوع مقسي خاص بالبويا الفرنية 
وازا في اي استفساار انا جاهز انشالله 
ممنون للجميع وبعتزر انو حكيت باللهجة العامية بس بظن الفكرة بتوصل هيك بشكل اوضح
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## chem1982 (10 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا اكتب مكونات البوية حتي نتكمن من معرفة السبب علي ما اعتقد ان hardener ليس لة علاقة انما حل المشكة في المذيب الذي يستخدم فبويات الرش لها مذيبات خاصة


----------

